# Ничего на свете лучше нету



## fabryg82

I'm not very familiar with Russian yet so I ask you if you can answer in English or with a very very basic Russian.
Can someone help me translate this?

 Ничего на свете лучше нету

 Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету

 Тем, кто дружен, не страшны тревоги

 Нам любые дороги дороооги.

 Нам любые дороги дороги.

Thank you very much to everybody!!!


----------



## Binario

Hi! That's so funny! You're translating the song from old Soviet cartoon "The musicians of Bremen" from Russian into English, being yourself Italian? I already fear the results . When I was a kid, it was one of my favorites!
Anyway, here's a rough translation:

There's nothing better in this world for the friends
Than to go around the world together.
Those who are friends don't fear any trouble.
We love all kinds of roads!
We love all kinds of roads!

Well, it's a literal translation, anyway. Doesn't sound very good even for me, like with all literal translation of poetry.


----------



## Ptak

Non c'è niente di meglio
Di girare il mondo con gli amici.
Le angoscie non sono gravi per quelli che sono affiatati,
Tutte le strade sono dilette per noi.


----------



## fabryg82

Eheh yes I know it is an old Soviet cartoon. A friend from Azerbaijan gave it to me. 
Thank you very much for your translations but i can see you gave two different translations of друзьям. Which is the best one??
And дороги дороги would be "the streets of the street" literally, wouldn't it?
Bolshoe spasibo!!!


----------



## Ptak

fabryg82 said:


> but i can see you gave two different translations of друзьям. Which is the best one??


"Ничего на свете лучше нету" = There's nothing better in the world
"Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету" = di ~quando gli amici girano il mondo. (E' quasi letteralmente).



fabryg82 said:


> And дороги дороги would be "the streets of the street" literally, wouldn't it?


E' _д*о*роги дор*о*ги_:
д*о*роги = sono care (dilette)
дор*о*ги = strade


----------



## fabryg82

Spasibo bolshoe 

My last doubts then i won't bother you any more:
1) why "in the world" is translated "на свете"? doesn't it mean "light"?
2) The meanings of нету and белу are not very clear to me
3) It seems like you didn't translate the word любые.


----------



## Ptak

fabryg82 said:


> 1) why "in the world" is translated "на свете"? doesn't it mean "light"?


*Свет* in Russian means "world" too.
*Белый свет* =  свет = world

бродить по _белу_ _свету_ = бродить по _белому_ _свету _= бродить _по свету_



> 2) The meanings of нету and белу are not very clear to me


*Нету* = нет = non c'è



> 3) It seems like you didn't translate the word любые.


Любой = ogni
*любые дороги* = ogni strada = tutte le strade = all kinds of roads


----------



## Iamarprestaraen

дОроги дорОги - is something like a trope. It is a play with homonymes to make the song more expressive.
By the way, дороооги simply means you sing this word more slowly.


----------



## fabryg82

Grazie infinite!! Ora è chiarissimo!
Certo che il russo è molto difficile, però è bellissimo!! Spero di impararlo un giorno!! Poka poka


----------



## fabryg82

Yes Iamarprestaraen! At the beginning I thought it was a simple repetition, then the same word with different grammatical functions but now i got the meaning! Your language is so rich, I simply love it!!


----------



## Sandra723

yeah, it was a pun - Russian is famous (like English) for a great capability of words playing, both phonetically, grammatically, lexically etc


----------



## fabryg82

Privet Sandra! I would be very interested in some more russian puns if you know any or if you know where i could find. But I guess it would be out of the topic of this thread so if you managed to let me know somehow i'd be very pleased!!
Spasibo!!
Poka poka!!


----------



## Sandra723

Dear friend - here is a little something for ya
 Марк Меламед

ПОЛИТИКИ 
                Стоят толпою у кормила, 
                Чтобы кормило их кормило. 

ЧАЙКА И ТЮЛЕНЬ 
                - Ты побегал бы, Тюлень! 
                Отвечает он:- Тю…Лень! 

ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЕ ОТ ЛОНДОНА 
                - Ну как там в Лондоне?- Там смог. 
                - Уж лучше бы ты дома смог! 

ВЕСЫ 
                - Работая буквально на пределе, 
                Мы на нуле, мы на нуле, когда мы не при деле. 

НАДО ЖЕ… 
                - Ну надо же так подло жить! 
                Свинью друг другу подложить! 

ВЕТЕРАН О ЗЕМЛЯНЫХ РАБОТАХ
                - Когда мы брали Перекоп, 
                Там был такой же перекоп. 

ПРОИСШЕСТВИЕ В ОТСУТСТВИЕ СВЕТА
                - Из-за этой темени 
                Дверцей дал по темени. 

СТРАННАЯ АССОЦИАЦИЯ 
                Жена, взглянув на потолок: 
                - Уже картофель потолок? 

В МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ ШКОЛЕ
                - Не устраивай каприз. 
                Продолжай играть каприз!  

ОСЕННЕ ПОЛЕ
                На площади в сто га 
                Расставлены стога. 

ВЗРЫВ
                Землю взрыв, 
                Раздался взрыв. 

НА ИППОДРОМЕ
                Вспомнила заезд кобыла 
                И вздохнула:- Тяжко было. 

НАЧАЛЬНИК
                Своего сотрудника отдела, 
                Разозлившись, отстранил от дела. 

СТУДЕНТУ
                Кто на занятьях засыпает, 
                Тот и экзамен засыпает. 

НЕ УВЕРЕН
                В грядущем не уверен дне. 
                Не оказаться бы на дне. 

ВОЛКОДАВ 
                Взбучку злому волку дав, 
                Был доволен волкодав. 

СТРАУС 
                - Для шляпок выдернули перья. 
                Противен сам себе теперь я. 

 НОГИ
                - Порою так находишься- 
                Забудешь, где находишься! 

                ВОДИТЕЛЬ
                Обошёл других он в скорости 
                И в кювет свалился вскорости. 

"ШЕСТЁРКА"
                Он давал ворам наводку, 
                Ну а те ему- на водку.

НА АВТОБУСНОЙ ОСТАНОВКЕ
                - Чтоб не промокнуть под дождём, 
                Давай автобус подождём. 

В ТЕАТРЕ
                Играя в сказке братьев Гримм, 
                Актёр нашёл прекрасный грим. 

НЕ РАЗМОЧИЛИ
                - Ну как футбол? Забили гол? 
                - Увы, но счёт остался гол. 
 
 Михаил Лемм
ГАНС И ГРЕТА 
                Старый Ганс по вине Греты 
                Ненавидит винегреты, 
                Так как винегреты Греты 
                Почему-то разогреты. 

ВОЛЧЬЕ АЛИБИ 
                Волка я спросил: - Не Вы ли 
                На луну ночами выли? 
                Он ответил мне: - Не мы! 
                Мы с супругою немы! 

КОНИ ТОЖЕ ЛЮДИ 
                Полез к скакунам 
                С поцелуями пони, 
                А те давай ржать и лягаться: 
                -Ведь мы же, болван, чистокровные кони, 
                К чему нам твоё пони-братство! 

*                   *  *
                Осёл совсем не понимал 
                Тех, кто считал, что пони мал. 
                И, лишь взглянув на пони - мать, 
                Он стал немного понимать.  
 Семен Цванг

                Увы, становится привычкой 
                Менять понятия, как текст, 
                Когда любовь берут в кавычки 
                И раскавычивают секс. 
***
                Аллогизмам не дивимся: 
                Соблюдая статус кво, 
                Сексуальные меншинства 
                Превратились в большинство. 

Виктор          КотельниковХороши и                  хвост, и грива 
                У коня. Заржал игриво, 
                На себя он глядя в пруд, 
                Ивовый смакуя прут. 
***
                Квартиранты решали задачу: 
                Сколько с них возьмут за дачу, 
                Сколько с них возьмут за бор 
                Тот, что окружал забор. 
***
                Жаль конечно, но заводу 
                Заплатить за газ, за воду 
                Не по силам уж, увы. 
                Помогли б заводу вы! 
***
                Очень стройные ноги и талии 
                У девчонок в далёкой Италии, 
                Но и полные тоже там есть. 
                Там ведь многие любят поесть. 
***
                Оторвав у гранаты чеку, 
                Был предатель чекист начеку. 
                Не успел он узнать лишь в ЧК 
                Для чего у гранаты чека. 
***
                Вдохновило раз поэта 
                Написать стихи «Про Это». 
                Написал аж целый том, 
                И весь мир читал "О Том". 

Александр Пила
 Жить                  стало мне невесело. 
                Ты спросишь:"Почему?". 
                Любимая повесилась... 
                На шею к одному. 

 Ольга Ильницкая
                В эту пасть легко упасть, 
                оступиться и пропасть, 
                если вас осилит робость. 
                Потому-то эту пасть 
                называют просто пропасть

                 Юлия Вольт

                БЕСТОЛКОВОСТЬ 
                Бес втолковывал бесенку 
                вместо басен побасёнки. 
                Бестолковый ни бельмеса 
                не усвоил из ликбеза. 

ГОРДЫНЯ 
                Наблюдая горы, дыня 
                размышляла о гордыне. 
                Грех смертельный стать горой, 
                лучше - коркою гнилой. 

                 Сергей Гера 

КАМЮ
                Как хорошо читать Камю, 
                Но лучше пить коньяк «Камю» 
                Иль уравнение с Ка, Мю 
                Решить, найдя и Ка, и Мю.

more to be found at http://rifma.com.ru/Kalambur.htm


----------



## ollieacappella

I hope it doesn't bother anyone that I'm reviving this post!



Ptak said:


> *Нету* = нет = non c'è



What is the function of "нет" in the sentence? I.E., why can't one just say, "Ничего на свете лучше"/"Nothing in the world is better". Do we need the "нет" to agree with "ничего" like in French "Rien dans le monde n'est meilleur"? (Hopefully the French will give somebody some other means of explaining it...)


----------



## Maroseika

Without нет нру закфыу is not complete:

Ничего на свете лучше жареной картошки я не знаю.
Ничего на свете лучше нету, чем...

As you can see, without нет or something else you cannot guess what's meant.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

There is nothing better in the world
Than friends' wandering round the world.
To those who are friends worries are not fearsome,
Any roads are dear to us.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Without нет нру закфыу is not complete:



"нру закфыу" is the Russian for "the phrase".


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> "нру закфыу" is the Russian for "the phrase".



Thank you very much for your kind translation. PuntoSwitcher forever.


----------



## ollieacappella

Maroseika said:


> Without нет нру закфыу is not complete:
> 
> Ничего на свете лучше жареной картошки я не знаю.
> Ничего на свете лучше нету, чем...
> 
> As you can see, without нет or something else you cannot guess what's meant.



Спасибо! I understand semantically, but why is it in this form, and not simply "нет"? Surely it is not a case ending.


----------



## Saluton

ollieacappella said:


> Спасибо! I understand semantically, but why is it in this form, and not simply "нет"? Surely it is not a case ending.


*Нету* is a colloquial form of *нет* in the sense "there is no". Some argue the form *нету* doesn't exist although it is fixed in dictionaries and used by classic writers (see http://slovari.yandex.ru/нету/Толковый словарь Ушакова/Нету/. Sounds like "surly grammarians insist all words ending in _-ly_ are adverbs", something of that kind )


----------



## Maroseika

ollieacappella said:


> I understand semantically, but why is it in this form, and not simply "нет"? Surely it is not a case ending.



Нету is very old word (from which нет has formed by the way). Nowadays нету is more typical for informal speech in the sense of "there is no",  that is very clear from the etymology:
нет < нету < не ѥ ту (lit. not is here = there is no).
Of course, it always can be substituted with нет:
Ничего на свете лучше нет, чем бродить...


----------



## ollieacappella

Спасибо большое, Saluton и Maroseika!


----------

